# Missing Flash Plugin Port Distfile



## hainan (May 16, 2011)

Hi to all

Flash Plugin distfile missing. Something wrong with this port? 


```
make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
=> install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.2r159.1.
=> Attempting to fetch http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
fetch: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 4967668, actual
 5456725
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.2r159.1/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.2r159.1/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g.,
 file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.2r159.1 and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
```


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2011)

It's not missing, it seems that the version that's on the servers doesn't correspond with the checksum in the distfile file. 

Run 
`# make makesum` and try again.


----------



## hainan (May 16, 2011)

Thank you. Downloading now.


----------



## pgmrdlm (May 20, 2011)

I would also like to say thank you.

Dan


----------



## wblock@ (May 20, 2011)

Realize that with makesum you're essentially saying, "Yes, I know this file failed the checksum, but I'm positive that it hasn't been subverted."  How much of a concern that is can vary depending on where the file is hosted and, er, other things.


----------



## hainan (May 20, 2011)

Installation ok. But when open Firefox 4 system freezes. Can be turned off the power button. So I deinstalled flash plugin. It's very annoying. I guess nvidia driver and flash plugin can not work together; or something else. I have no time to try.

*My System*
*OS :* FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p1 amd64
*Hardware Manufacturer/Product:* Dell Precision T3500
*VGA :* Nvidia Quadro 2000 (with latest nvidia driver installed from ports)

Best Regards

Hasan Alp iNAN


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2011)

hainan said:
			
		

> I guess nvidia driver and flash plugin can not work together;


Works fine here. But do make sure you build the nvidia driver with Linux support.


----------



## hainan (May 20, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Works fine here. But do make sure you build the nvidia driver with Linux support.



Yes. I know. I did install it with Linux Support Option.


----------

